# Phil's NG Boxcar build



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

As I was cleaning my garage today I came across a Phil's kit that I had apparently forgot about! So with an afternoon to spare, I built away. 

Here is the car as it sits. i still need to complete the coupler assemblies. I have to order some couplers....

And I will get a coat of primer on it, followed by the final color which I still have not decided on yet. 

















Thanks for looking. 

Matt


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

A spare afteroon, did you not sleep? 

Looks nice 

Alan


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Just having another look at your pictures you have installed the air hoses incorrectly. Have a look at my PNG gon to see how they go one


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice job. The details really look good. Kadee or Accucraft couplers?


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I really enjoy building Phil's kits. I have 3 done so far for a work train I am building.


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for the words. 

Alan, Thanks for pointing that out with the hoses, last item I put on too, and it was wrong sheesh ha ha . 

Bob, I plan on using Accucraft couplers, got them ordered last night. 

This is my first full Phil's build. I love the way these cars turn out. I would like to start acquiring more as time goes on. 

I will post more pictures as progress continues 

Matt


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I've built 2 of Phil's cars and I am very pleased with how they turned out. The detail parts are easy to use, not much preparation needed to put them on the car.

Chuck

30' reefer










40' reefer


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

hey Chuck, nice work on the cars, they look great! That looks like a nice layout in the background, I like the coaling tower. 

Matt


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt:

Thanks for the comments, it's a small layout. It has only about 90' of main line, with two passing sidings and a siding into the engine house with the POLA coaling station and water tower.

Your car really looks nice, maybe I should start a work train. If you need decals, contact Stan Cedarleaf ( one of the sponsors here on MLS). He has regular RR decals and does custom work as well. The decals on the green 30' reefer are his. We worked together on the design. I told him what I thought I wanted and he made them.

Chuck

The placement of the air hose has caused me to scratch my head on several kits. The instructions are for the most part fine, but there is a time in every kit when I have to scratch my head and hope for the best.


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Chuck, I am about the same for my layout right now. I am in the process of completely rebuilding my old track, progress has slowed lately because of the nasty arizona heat... here is my building log thus far- http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=17230 

I have a few other box cars that are un-numbered and un-lettered and i am thinking I should make up a nice work train. I also have a ton of flats, so I am thinking about making a rail/tie car and or a wheel car. 

Thanks for the advice on Stan. I will have to see what I need before I head his way. It seems as if a lot of people have used his product and its all looked very good. 

Matt


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Alright, the car is now done. Here are some shots of what is made up of my MOW train right now. 

Thank you Stan for the wonderful decals. They worked out very well. 

Did a quick weathering job and called it good. 

Sorry for the grainyness of the pictures...I will get some good shots out on the layout soon 











 





Matt


----------

